# Cape Puff Adder pics



## trueviper (Jan 13, 2008)




----------



## trueviper (Jan 13, 2008)

This juvenile puff adder is for sale.

£80

pm me if interested


----------



## chewy fyu (Jul 20, 2009)

if i had my licence would have got it 
free bump for a gorgous snake m8


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

Nice snake Mark, Hows things with you these days, its been ages since we spoke, everything going good?


----------



## trueviper (Jan 13, 2008)

yeah mate not bad thanks for asking how are you?

I have to make room for my 2 lanceheads who will soon need the viv they share with the cape puff so she gotta go!!


----------



## mad martin (Sep 4, 2008)

I have such a treat for you guys. Wait til the pics are edited


----------



## lambengland (Oct 6, 2009)

good luck getting your money back.... he owns it now


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2009)

nice adder :2thumb: good luck


----------



## mad martin (Sep 4, 2008)

A slight hijack :blush:


----------



## bloodpythons (Feb 20, 2010)

trueviper said:


> image
> 
> image
> 
> ...


 gorgeous snake. were abouts are you


----------



## ScottGB (May 12, 2008)

Very nice mate!!!!!


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

im doing good thanks mate, we will have to catch up sometime, il PM you my new number or you can send yours and il give you a call.


----------



## mad martin (Sep 4, 2008)

For interests sake, the puff adder pics I posted is of an albino.


----------



## trueviper (Jan 13, 2008)

bloodpythons said:


> gorgeous snake. were abouts are you


 
Warminster in Wiltshire.


----------

